# Laws/licenses with monkeys



## Snizard93 (Jun 14, 2011)

First of all I will start out by saying I am NOT interested in selling or buying any of the following, I am just curious and want to educate myself :2thumb:

I am asking about Capuchins, Marmosets and Spider monkeys. What kind of lienses/laws do you have to abide by to sell them? And what licenses/laws do you have to abide by to buy them?

And, if you suspect the person in question doesn't have the correct licensing, what can you do?

Thanks : victory:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Snizard93 said:


> First of all I will start out by saying I am NOT interested in selling or buying any of the following, I am just curious and want to educate myself :2thumb:
> 
> I am asking about Capuchins, Marmosets and Spider monkeys. What kind of lienses/laws do you have to abide by to sell them? And what licenses/laws do you have to abide by to buy them?
> 
> ...


Caps....DWA
MARMS.....NOUGHT
SPIDERS....DWA
DWA license required...
Seller and buyers responsability.

Report them..


----------



## Snizard93 (Jun 14, 2011)

How would you go about reporting someone? Who do you report them to?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

If you suspect that someone is keeping animals that are on the DWA without a license then you can report them to DEFRA and/or your local council.

"Powers of Entry 
Powers of entry to, and inspection of premises that have a licence are given to vets and others with written authorisation from the Council. To obstruct or delay is an offence. A reasonable charge for the inspection may be charged to the licensee.
*If a dangerous wild animal is kept without a licence, or a condition is contravened, the Council may seize it, keep it or destroy it. The Council’s costs are recoverable.*
Court Actions
In addition to fining a person for an offence under the Act, the court may cancel the licence and disqualify the holder from keeping any dangerous wild animal. These sanctions can also be imposed for convictions for offences against certain other Acts relating to animals. The court’s order is subject to an appeal."


They may or may not discover breaches of the Animal Welfare Act 2006 and will act accordingly.

There is no restrictions on breeding if the animals are being legally kept, although the Inland Revenue may be interested if someone is selling them for profit that is not being declared.


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Caps....DWA
> DWA license required...
> Seller and buyers responsability.
> 
> Report them..


Just a slight correct but the DWA places no obligation on the buyer or seller, only on act off keeping. So it not an offence to sell a DWAA scheduled species or buy an DWAA scheduled species without being in possession of a DWAA licence.


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

bothrops said:


> If you suspect that someone is keeping animals that are on the DWA without a license then you can report them to DEFRA and/or your local council.
> 
> "Powers of Entry
> Powers of entry to, and inspection of premises that have a licence are given to vets and others with written authorisation from the Council. To obstruct or delay is an offence. A reasonable charge for the inspection may be charged to the licensee.
> ...


The DWAA only gives power of entry (without Warrant) to places that are licensed under the aforementioned Act. If someone is suspected of keeping without the appropriate licence then the Act (bizarrely) gives no power of entry or the ability to apply for a search Warrant under the DWAA.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Chris Newman said:


> Just a slight correct but the DWA places no obligation on the buyer or seller, only on act off keeping. So it not an offence to sell a DWAA scheduled species or buy an DWAA scheduled species without being in possession of a DWAA licence.



Kind of contradicts itself...
I always thought they needed dwa to keep..purchase...same thing really.
But i guess its a loop hole that would get you hung anyway..
Never been interested though.
Small primates more my thing.
Although if squirells went back then id need.
Cross bridges though.
Thanks chris...


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Kind of contradicts itself...
> I always thought they needed dwa to keep..purchase...same thing really.
> But i guess its a loop hole that would get you hung anyway..
> Never been interested though.
> ...


The DWAA is full of contradictions, but buying (or indeed selling) is not necessarily indicative of keeping; which is what the Act is concerned with. For example I might decide to buy a pair of monkeys with a view to keeping them at a future date but for the time being they will be kept elsewhere, thus I would not need a licence to purchase them. Alternatively I might act as a broker in selling such animals; again I am not the keeper and would not require to be licensed.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Chris Newman said:


> The DWAA is full of contradictions, but buying (or indeed selling) is not necessarily indicative of keeping; which is what the Act is concerned with. For example I might decide to buy a pair of monkeys with a view to keeping them at a future date but for the time being they will be kept elsewhere, thus I would not need a licence to purchase them. Alternatively I might act as a broker in selling such animals; again I am not the keeper and would not require to be licensed.


It all needs changed Chris.
Every law for primate keeping needs changes for the better of the animals.
And sort the good from bad.
But i guess not in my lifetime,


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

The fundamental concept of a Dangerous Wild Animals Act is very good; the reality of the current legislation is it is a failure. We either need to amend the legislation to make it workable (my preferred option) or we need to scrap it……!!

As regards to primates - I am afraid the vultures are circulating yet again with a push to for a ban on private ownership of primates, usual suspects RSPCA, Monkey World, Monkey Sanctuary, ADI etc, etc….. I anticipate a parliamentary debate with a promise of legislation should they (Conservatives) win the next election, much as wild animals in circuses. I would also anticipate something in the Labour manifesto! 

Watch for a rise in media stories or RSPCA prosecutions relating to primates, starting about now…..!!


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Chris Newman said:


> The fundamental concept of a Dangerous Wild Animals Act is very good; the reality of the current legislation is it is a failure. We either need to amend the legislation to make it workable (my preferred option) or we need to scrap it……!!
> 
> As regards to primates - I am afraid the vultures are circulating yet again with a push to for a ban on private ownership of primates, usual suspects RSPCA, Monkey World, Monkey Sanctuary, ADI etc, etc….. I anticipate a parliamentary debate with a promise of legislation should they (Conservatives) win the next election, much as wild animals in circuses. I would also anticipate something in the Labour manifesto!
> 
> Watch for a rise in media stories or RSPCA prosecutions relating to primates, starting about now…..!!


Has Mrs Cronin done something to change MW..
The last time she tried when Jim was alive they were told they were campaining to close themselves.
As the Cronins owned MW and are therefore private keepers.
As for RSPCA theyre are rule on there own.
Rescued monkeys(marms)and sent them to a so called sanctuary that sells 7wk old babies.
With a big cage of coarse.
But its here we go again.
Cant blame them at times.
Theres always bad publicity.
Its that type that get decent keepers classed alongside them.
No doubt ill here soon then...
Theyl need the press to get joe bloggs up in arms.


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

Just found this by pure chance on the EFRA website: 

MPs announce new inquiry into primates kept as pets

It is quite extraordinary that EFRA and not DEFRA are holding a public consolation on this issue - utterly extraordinary.


----------

